# Frogspawns poisonous?!?



## BKTruong (Jun 29, 2009)

Are Frogspawns poisonous?!? I could swear that it killed one of my Xenia corals and is now spreading and killing another coral of mine of which I don't know the name of, if anyone can help me on that hehe. I attached some pictures for visual effects but if Frogspawns are poisonous then are hammerheads poisonous too? I have to move this dying coral somewhere safe!!!! lol


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Frogspawn has a very powerful sting that will irritate and eventually kill other surrounding corals if it is not kept in check. You should have at the bare minimum at least 1" preferably 2" space between them and other corals. Also beware that they can sting you as well, so be careful.


----------



## BKTruong (Jun 29, 2009)

Can FrogSpawns hurt other Frogspawns?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I don't know about that, but I would doubt it.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

They can hurt everything .... esp when they are happy !!
even you at times .....
If it is a small tank maybe trade it to someone who has a bigger tank!
just my opinion they should be in at least 90gl that way there is lots of room .
they can sting and kill fish also .. my clowns were batered with pale spos from mine ,I gave it to my friend who has a 75 gl ....
Good luck! and wear gloves lol


nice tank!!!! you need to start fragging or get a bigger tank ....lol .... everything is too close together !
I hated looking grrrrrr wants salt lol lol


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

BKTruong said:


> Can FrogSpawns hurt other Frogspawns?


No all frogspawns can stay together and will not harm each other, which includes other corals of the same family (bubble, hammer corals).

A lot of corals will attack other corals...


----------



## BKTruong (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey thanks guys for the responses everyone. The worst part about my tank is that I have a Geisemen Halide light that apparently I'm not aloud to drill holes into the ceiling!!!! Now I must figure a way to make hanging arms.....


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

A lot of people have the same problem. I saw discussion about bending the metal pipes for electrical work and painting over it to build the hanging arms for lighting fixture. You can either mount it to your stand or stand on its own.


----------



## BKTruong (Jun 29, 2009)

yeah I know I've seen a few diy hanging arms, btw is that pink coral on the far left dangerous too or friendly?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

they look like some kinda clove to me .......that one you have is big and beautifull (keep it and dont cut )lol but i have a bias opinion , they my fav!you should be able to keep some the same together , seem pretty safe to me!!! when I had them .


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

The pink coral on the left looks like a gonipora, is it a LPS and the tenticles come out when the light comes on? I have killed one myself and I believe it is one of the harder corals to keep. Good luck

as for the frogspawn, it will kill other corals of other species (softies, LPS, SPS, or whatever is stronger), but it is ok to keep with its own euphyllia family (frogspawn, hammer, torch etc.).


----------

